# UK Excel User Group Meeting - Restaurant Choice for April 1st



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi guys,

The e-mail fluttered into my inbox this morning asking whether I'd like to participate in food on the evening of the 1st April whil in London for the conference.

Don't know if it might be possible or even if people want to all arrange to be at the same restaurant but thought would ask anyway.

As far as I know the following from here are attending both the days:

Bob (XLD)
Me
Bryony (Patience)
Richard S
Colin L
Russ
Jon vdH

Obviously anyone else who's booked on incommunicado would be more than welcome.

If you'd like pop your preference on the poll above.

Dom


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey - 3 votes for Indian!  (I reckon Not Fussed goes into the Indian bucket )

What say we make poll public (ie we can see who voted for what) as it doesn't really need to be secret and it would perhaps help in case people who aren't going go and vote...


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> Hey - 3 votes for Indian! (I reckon Not Fussed goes into the Indian bucket )
> 
> What say we make poll public (ie we can see who voted for what) as it doesn't really need to be secret and it would perhaps help in case people who aren't going go and vote...


 
Go ahead Richard assuming you have the power. I considered it when I set it up but erred on the site of caution.

Dom


----------



## shadow12345 (Mar 9, 2009)

there is a conference in the UK? .... is that invitation only or is it listed somewhere on the site?


----------



## Patience (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, I am 'Not fussed' That's me. Not fussy. So, yes, you can count that as Indian if you like!


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

shadow12345 said:


> there is a conference in the UK? .... is that invitation only or is it listed somewhere on the site?


 
This thread was posted back in December about it:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=357601

It has been heavily oversubscribed but if you express an interest I believe they are hoping to arrange another one later on in the year.

Dom


----------



## shadow12345 (Mar 9, 2009)

frig.... i could of gone to that.... teach me to pay more attention.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 9, 2009)

Darn it - it would seem my Kryptonian powers are foiled by this board's embedded Kryptonite.  I cannot change the poll to Public...


----------



## Domski (Mar 9, 2009)

Ha, weak you are!!!

I'm the other Indian if you hadn't guessed.


----------



## Russ At Index (Mar 10, 2009)

All,

Appears to me that the Curry option has , in the words of a once great
greyhound commentator ,  ....................."More Lead Than A Hoover"

Looking forward to the event , staying at The Travelodge Southwark , anyone
else , (except Domski) ?????

Russ


----------



## xld (Mar 10, 2009)

As one of the organisers, I will get allocated (the idea is that we mix as well, don't clique). I have put my preference as Indian then Chinese, so I voted Indian here and fingers crossed.


----------



## xld (Mar 10, 2009)

Russ At Index said:


> All,
> 
> Appears to me that the Curry option has , in the words of a once great
> greyhound commentator ,  ....................."More Lead Than A Hoover"
> ...



Me too. Really convenient for Waterloo.


----------



## xld (Mar 11, 2009)

Guy on Smurf posted a link to a Turksih in Victoria, http://www.london-eating.co.uk/3511.htm. Sounds good.


----------



## Domski (Mar 11, 2009)

xld said:


> Guy on Smurf posted a link to a Turksih in Victoria, http://www.london-eating.co.uk/3511.htm. Sounds good.


 
Sounds interesting, is "athomsferer" the house special?


----------



## xld (Mar 11, 2009)

Domski said:


> Sounds interesting, is "athomsferer" the house special?



You can talk, you can't even spell Dominic


----------



## Domski (Mar 11, 2009)

xld said:


> You can talk, you can't even spell Dominic


 
Sorry Robert


----------



## Greg Truby (Mar 11, 2009)

RichardSchollar said:


> ...and it would perhaps help in case people who aren't going go and vote...


Believe me, I was sorely tempted.  But seein's ta how there was no option for  *barbeque* (a gross oversight, IMHO), I figured "why bother"...


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm jealous.  Some of the best Indian food I've ever had was in London somewhere around Trafalgar square.  Doh!, It had mango in it too.


----------



## xld (Mar 12, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> I'm jealous.  Some of the best Indian food I've ever had was in London somewhere around Trafalgar square.  Doh!, It had mango in it too.



I find it hard to believe that the best of any style of food is around Trafalgar Square, it is all tourist tat around there.

The best stuff is in the East End, a couple of decent restaurants in Tootenham Court Road, one in Goodge Street, and a great one in Kensington.


----------



## Domski (Mar 12, 2009)

You really do have to go north for a really good curry though!!!

Dom


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 12, 2009)

Your right!  It wasn't all the way to Talfalgar, I wish I could remember the name.  We were walking south from Gower St./Bloomsbury St., it could have been between Tottenham court and Covent garden.  

As good as the food was, the air conditioner was really appreciated.  Y'all were having a heat wave last time I was there.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Mar 12, 2009)

Long Nose said:


> Your right!  It wasn't all the way to Talfalgar, I wish I could remember the name.  We were walking south from Gower St./Bloomsbury St., it could have been between Tottenham court and Covent garden.
> 
> As good as the food was, the air conditioner was really appreciated.  Y'all were having a heat wave last time I was there.



There is one very nice one between TCR & Covent Garden (depending on your route!), namely... The Ivy

Bob, where did you go around TCR ?  I used to work on New Oxford St very near to Centre Point and I know people recommended a few places on Charlotte Street but don't recall anything decent on TCR itself, I head back there every now and then so any tips would be welcomed!

Incidentally I'll be at the Conf day two and sadly won't be attending dinner ... boo.


----------



## Long Nose (Mar 12, 2009)

Got it with a google search. 

Punjab on Neal St.  

I can't speak for anything but the dish with the mango.  Ever have that one?  If so, what did you think?


----------



## litrelord (Mar 13, 2009)

If it's indian food you're after and you don't mind waiting a bit to be seated you should try tayyabs.

http://www.tayyabs.co.uk/

(Actually I think they're pakistani but very similar food). 

For £15 you can get more food than you could eat and it's better than any of the over-priced rubbish I've had elsewhere. No alcohol license but they're happy for you to bring your own and don't charge corkage. 

Wish i could join you all, hopefully make it to the next one. 

Nick


----------



## xld (Mar 13, 2009)

Domski said:


> You really do have to go north for a really good curry though!!!
> 
> Dom



I think you mean Birmingham, but I'm not going to Birmingham, even for a decent curry.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 13, 2009)

I've heard very good things about tayyabs (exactly what Nick said).  I want to go there sometime soon!


----------



## xld (Mar 13, 2009)

DonkeyOte,

I am talking a few years ago now. There was one down by where the Virgin entrance is now, down a side street. It was a vegetarian serve yourself, think it was called the Mandoor. Good basic food, but last time I looked it had moved a few blocks east, I did find it but cannot remember where. La Qila, up near Warren Street, was good when it opened, and there was one in Whitfield Street, Akram I beleive, and another in Charlotte Street whose name escapes me.

I don't know the Ivy, but I used to eat at the Last Days of the Raj in Drury Lane a lot a way back.

litelord, 

agree with Tayyabs, that is a goodie. We are hoping to do another in October.

Long Nose,

Don't know the Punjab, and I don't like mango in the main dish personally, but I do like a good mango kulfi. You should also try New York, there is a great Indian district over there now.


----------



## Domski (Mar 13, 2009)

xld said:


> I think you mean Birmingham, but I'm not going to Birmingham, even for a decent curry.


 
Mr Dave's in Lye near Dudley used to do a mean Balti but some of the curry houses around Leeds and Bradford would take some beating although it's a bit far to go just for a curry for some of you.


----------



## Patience (Mar 25, 2009)

Did anyone ever get back to them en masse about this? I don't want to go hungry!?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Mar 25, 2009)

I sent my preference back by email when I was first contacted...


----------



## Domski (Mar 25, 2009)

I have replied with my preference as Indian as it seemed that it was the favourite.

Dom


----------



## Russ At Index (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Patience , 

Replied similar to Richard !!!!!!

See you Wednesday !!!!

Russ


----------



## Domski (Mar 31, 2009)

Only occurred to me last night!!! What contingency do we have for escaping to a battle cruiser to watch the England match???


----------



## Russ At Index (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Domski , 

An escape plan must be hatched !!! 

As we are staying South of the river , perhaps
a pub around Southwark ???

Am travelling down later today , will try & reccie the area
for somewhere decent to watch footy !!!


Russ


----------



## Domski (Mar 31, 2009)

Good man, well volunteered. I knew there was a good reason for an advance party going down early.

Don't get too drunk during your reconnaissance and forget to turn up tomorrow!!!


----------



## Patience (Mar 31, 2009)

There's a lot of nice pubs in the southwark area - (I have Morris Danced outside the majority of them!) We choose them for ale quality though, rather than footie wayching prospects... However, I am sure some will be showing it. 

I emailed the guys a few days ago and said I wanted to eat curry with as many MrExcellers as possible... I hope they got what I meant!


----------



## Stormseed (Mar 31, 2009)

Everyones invited to my home !!! You will have the taste of your life and believe it or not - all 100% VEGETERIAN  

Here in Bombay, it is summer and it is the season of ALPHONSO (the king of fruits) and we do enjoy *Rass Puri* all this season, I wish Long Nose could be here and I am afraid he may not leave without a couple of bags of these mangoes 

I have never been to UK or England - I miss seeing you & meeting you guys


----------

